# Logitech G110 review



## tkin (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Just purchased Logitech G110 keyboard @ 3.6k+tax

Blue Backlight
*i.imgur.com/DioIz.jpg

Pink Backlight
*i.imgur.com/ckTEV.jpg

Red Backlight
*i.imgur.com/j0T5w.jpg

Media controls, love the volume scroll button, blows everything away, allows as low as 1% increment in winamp.
*i.imgur.com/HsN7v.jpg

The G Keys.
*i.imgur.com/Vw1I8.jpg

The gaming key that disables the start button, love it.
*i.imgur.com/xxswx.jpg

Central console, left buttons control the headphone(integrated usb soundcard), right button turns off the backlight.
*i.imgur.com/jMJbx.jpg

USB port(low powered devices) and 3.5mm jacks for headphone(inbuilt soundcard)
*i.imgur.com/YRRpO.jpg

In the dark.
*i.imgur.com/cvIo3.jpg

This keyboard is too good for the price, I also looked at the razer blackwidow @ 4.4k(no backlight), Microsoft Sidewinder X6(ctrl+r blocks all keys, ala ghosting) @ 4.4k, Roccat Arvo(no arrow keys, they are integrated in numpad, weird looks and aesthetics) @ 3.8k and discarded them all due to the reasons mentioned.

Pros:
1. Build quality.
2. Software looks sexy, installs in a zippy and is very easy to configure.
3. Customizable backlight(Red-blue spectrum)
4. Key font looks good.
5. Hoard of g-keys(macro)
6. Inbuilt usb audio processor.
7. Volume slider.
8. No ghosting with dozens of much used key combos.
9. Macro recording on the fly with delay insertion.

Cons:
1. Backlight is of low intensity(red makes up for it, blue is too low)
2. Key etching quality is average, backlighting is not uniform across keys, some keys emit backlight partially.
3. No green led means the rgb spectrum is not available.
4. No calculator media key(not really a con, you can use one of the g keys).

Update: Changed image hosting domain to imgur.com, everyone *BOYCOTT* Imageshack.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

The logitech keyboard software(for my G110):

Interface
*i.imgur.com/A2Qd9.jpg

The Backlight Spectrum(sadly green is absent)
*i.imgur.com/L9Uyx.jpg

Macro recording, games are automatically detected.
*i.imgur.com/7YPLo.jpg


I usually don't show software images but this was too good to pass up.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome review! 
9/10
Simple and to the point.


BTW is the inbuilt sound card a specialty in the g110 or is it also available in other keyboards?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

I have simple LOGITECH keyboard and i am happy with it!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> I have simple LOGITECH keyboard and i am happy with it!



why do you bother to post this?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> I have simple LOGITECH keyboard and i am happy with it!



Don't be a buzz kill 

@tkin, how is audio output? Decent enough?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Don't be a buzz kill
> 
> @tkin, how is audio output? Decent enough?


Well, since my cousin broke my HD201 , I don't have any descent headphones to check this out thoroughly so I plugged in my Sony MDR EX35LP and then my Altec Lansing VS4621 and I was very impressed, quality is on par with my onboard audio(which is a realtek alc1200 and no slouch), maybe even a bit better, what impressed me is that the keyboard supports automatic jack detection and as soon as I plugged in the headphones it was detected in a snap and windows automatically switched to them, mic and headphones can be muted separately with dedicated keys and the keyboard can power my G500 mouse and the headphones together without any issue, I've almost never been so much impressed by a product before(last was EVGA 9800GTX+).

PS: one thing I forgot to add to the review is that the software has inbuilt profile for games with predefined commands. See this screenshot:
*i56.tinypic.com/28sy4nb.jpg
I can just assign the macros, also macros can be recorded on the fly like a tape recorder.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 3, 2011)

wow nice review... nic pics..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

wonderful review  10/10


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice review man. Great job


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> wonderful review  10/10


Thanks 



thetechfreak said:


> Nice review man. Great job


Sure, I just review clean and to the point, just pro and cons only.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 30, 2011)

great review. 
I liked the pics too.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

Tkin which camera u have used?


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Tkin which camera u have used?


Sony Cybershot W270, great cam but had been eol'ed long time back.



teejay_geekEd said:


> great review.
> I liked the pics too.


Thanks


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

Wht happen to the camera?


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Wht happen to the camera?


Father broke the lens(hairline crack), it works but not so good, gonna buy a new cam next year.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok...my camera is 6 years old.Canon Powershot A520 4MP but its quality is superb.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Ok...my camera is 6 years old.Canon Powershot A520 4MP but its quality is superb.


Yeah, earlier cameras had good pic quality.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah very good.It has  also Manual control


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2011)

Great review..... 

I am also thinking of buying it..
Just want to know that is there only USB to plug in or do I need to plug in audio wires too/are there any audio wires (for sound card)??


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2011)

No, just the USB only, audio soundcard is built in and uses the same USB pathway as the keyboard does, nifty right? In fact atm I am using this only, very nice.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, just the USB only, audio soundcard is built in and uses the same USB pathway as the keyboard does, nifty right? In fact atm I am using this only, very nice.


Thats good..... Thanks man! I will be buying this next month


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice review mate


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Nice review mate


Thanks.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 14, 2011)

unfortunately the led for my logitech G110 malfunctioning just after 7-8 days of working. and now i am a victim of those RASHI THUGS.


----------

